# Anyone In Student Accommodation With Reptiles?



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi,
I'm looking to start University in Liverpool next year and am wondering whether anyone has managed to take their reps with them and whether its relatively easy to come by properties which accept reptiles? And if anyone knows of any house shares/flats in or around Liverpool which are happy to accept tenets with reptiles please let me know! Experiences or advise on the matter would be greatly appreciated
Many thanks,
Saffron


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Most, if not all, university accommodation is strictly no pets allowed.

You might be lucky and find a private rental where the landlord allows animals, but a lot of tenancy agreements now actually list out what is excluded, ie no reptiles, birds, cats, dogs etc.

My two sons are both at university, and judging from the amount of work they both have I think the last thing they would want to do is care for any pets. Not to mention the social side of uni-life.

Fortunately, I don't mind (too) much!

One is reading Law and the other Veterinary Science - so both have a heavy workload.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Stephen P said:


> Most, if not all, university accommodation is strictly no pets allowed.
> 
> You might be lucky and find a private rental where the landlord allows animals, but a lot of tenancy agreements now actually list out what is excluded, ie no reptiles, birds, cats, dogs etc.
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree with this. I think it depends on the type of person that you are.

Reptiles aren't incredibly demanding pets, and they won't take away from the workload. In terms of reptiles, I have a crestie, and until recently, a leopard gecko. Taking the time out to feed them and switch on lights and whatnot isn't hugely demanding, or unwelcome. 

I'm not that big on the social side of university. I'm 21 and studying to be a teacher, and to be honest, the amount that most students spend on alcohol in any given week is more than it costs me to feed myself for a week. I bought my reptiles with me when I moved, and kept them, along with my cat and my dog, incredibly easily. They're not a heavy burden, and even financially, without vet issues, aren't a strain. Depending on the course you take, you can have far too much free time, and I think having my pets with me helps to alleviate that hugely.

I've known of a fair few people living in private accommodation that have managed to get away with vivariums and things - it seems less frowned on than having pet mammals. So maybe you'll be lucky enough to find somewhere  I'm fortunate enough that I live in a rented house, rather than a flat share, so I don't have that many restrictions of owning them


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree with Nicquita, always check that "No pets" means nothing at all, when I was looking for a private rental before, my boyfriend had a house rabbit, some places said "no pets, not even fish" others just meant no cats or dogs!

Looking after reptiles will not impact on your social life or anything, and looking after them will be a nice diversion  the one consideration is that you have to remember to budget for them, and you may be asked to contribute towards electricity bills.

Otherwise just enjoy! :2thumb:


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies 
I've been looking into private accomodation as all uni accomodation is strictly "no pets", and there actually seems to be quite a few house shares which allow pets so fingers crossed I'll be able to get somewhere next year. I'll be sure to double check with them whether no pets mean no cats and dogs  I've no doubt I'll have quite abit of free time anyway so they'll be a nice distraction from studying ahaha


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

GoodbyeCourage said:


> Thanks for all your replies
> I've been looking into private accomodation as all uni accomodation is strictly "no pets", and there actually seems to be quite a few house shares which allow pets so fingers crossed I'll be able to get somewhere next year. I'll be sure to double check with them whether no pets mean no cats and dogs  I've no doubt I'll have quite abit of free time anyway so they'll be a nice distraction from studying ahaha


What are you planning to study?


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Animal behaviour hopefully


----------

